# Eating to Much???:



## shihtzumom (Mar 28, 2015)

I bought my baby about 2-weeks ago and she was on the bony side. So I have been feeding her 4-times a day. Should she be cut back now??when she's hungrey she crabs my pant leg and tugs on it. She is getting both wet and dry. I find now she is leaving a little wet food in her dish, so maybe she is filling up now. Any comments would be more then welcome.And I don't think the breeder fed her well.As he brought me a big bad of large kernels to feed her which I did not accept because they were to big for her to chew.I told him to keep them and he said good he needed them. So all in all I don't think she got enough to eat and she was about 9-weeks?? when I got her.Thanks shihtzumom.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

a 9 week old baby should be fed 4 times a day. If she is starting to leave a little bit in her bowl, I'd still feed her four times a day until she is 3 months old to 14 weeks old. Just maybe adjust the amount you give her. Then you can go to 3x day with maybe a treat at bedtime? Puppies should be a little rolly-polly and not 'bony'. Good luck with her.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

4 times a day is a good idea for a little puppy. Like was said above I would move to 3 times around 12-14 or so weeks, then I usually move to twice around 6-8 months.
If she is leaving food that is ok, maybe feed her a little less.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I feed pups to appetite at this age. I would only limit her food if she was looking overweight, as long as her body condition is good she will eat what she needs. The fact that she is now leaving some proves that.


----------



## shihtzumom (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks to all, she must need it as she still is on 4-feedings a day sometimes five depending if she wakes late at night.She seems very content after eating for the last time at night.Curls up in my arms and goes off to sleep. Quit the Mommie's suckey baby.Thanks shihtzumom


----------

